# Coleta de Dados WMR200A



## Raphael Ortega (22 Fev 2011 às 01:34)

Ola a todos meu nome e Raphael sou novato aqui moro no Brasil e gosto muito deste assunto METEOROLOGIA. Recentemente comprei uma estação WMR200A. Tenho uma propriedade agrícola a 150 Kms de São Paulo e lá estalei esta estação mas estou com um problema lá não tem internet ainda e por isso só posso coletar os dados quando vou lá , mas ai esta a minha duvida como faço para coletar os dados do DATA LOGER pois coloco o cabo USB e os dados vão para o Programa WEATHER DISPLAY 10.37j .gostaria de visualiza-los como se fosse numa planilha.para fazer comparações dia a dia mês a mês .Ou seja tem outro programa melhor que este para a minha finalidade de coleta de dados.

Grato pela atenção

http://
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

http://
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------

